# Nice writeup in a local Magazine about BBQ in Canada



## Diva Q (Apr 5, 2007)

A while back we had a winter BBQ day to introduce the new Canadian season. 

Here is a link to the write up.

Look under on the left hand side: Warning! Viewing this may make you hungry!

http://www.thelifeandtimes.ca/Apr07/index.html


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.thelifeandtimes.ca/Apr07/pages/r.html

Dang... why didn't they publish it as a PDF file? Too small to read.
Anyway Congrats!


----------

